# Could someone help us come up with a nice logo of our farm



## MBhorses (Oct 10, 2007)

Hello,

We are trying to come up with a nice logo to maybe use on our website www.paintbynumbersranch.net and business cards. We would love something like paint by numbers(like when we were children painting by numbers)example our farm is paint by numbers ranch. our last name is bynum so would like it so be highlighted somehow. we have ideals, but don't know how to do it ourselves. i would love to maybe have the horses being painted by numbers somehow. you all play with let us know what you can come up with. all ideals are welcome.we love all colors. Our website program is with www.gate.com. i would love to found out how to change our angel to painting stuff. the only things they have there is not any painted stuff.

thanks alot for helping out. :saludando:


----------



## MBhorses (Oct 10, 2007)

Anyone that can help would be great :bgrin


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Oct 10, 2007)

What are your farm colors?


----------



## MBhorses (Oct 10, 2007)

Lucky C.

We haven't really got farm colors yet, but my husband likes red, white and blue.

thanks


----------



## MiniHoofBeats (Oct 10, 2007)

Most people charge a good fee of at least $50 for designing logo's so you're lucky to find someone who would be willing to do it for FREE =) I know an awesome designer if you're willing to spend the money! She designed my logo right down to every dot on the rump being exactly like a mare I used to own and she worked with me so well for every detail!


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Oct 10, 2007)

Right now, yes I do not charge anything for the pictures/logos I design... I still need LOTS of practice and right now getting my name and projects out there for people to see is more important to me than making a few dollars, so if that means taking some of my spare time to put these together for people with nothing in return (well except for a thank you I would hope) then I'm willing to do it to get my name out there.. Hopefully someday I can make a "business" (for lack of a better word) out of it as I would LOVE to be able to design stallion ads etc for things like the Journal and what not..


----------



## Jill (Oct 10, 2007)

I'd like to put in a quick plug for Janine at *Trinity Acres*. She designed my logo and business card, and I'm very happy with her work.


----------



## MiniHoofBeats (Oct 10, 2007)

Good one Jill! Janine is who designed my logo too =)


----------



## Jill (Oct 10, 2007)

Lucky-C-Acres-Minis said:


> Right now, yes I do not charge anything for the pictures/logos I design... I still need LOTS of practice and right now getting my name and projects out there for people to see is more important to me than making a few dollars, so if that means taking some of my spare time to put these together for people with nothing in return (well except for a thank you I would hope) then I'm willing to do it to get my name out there.. Hopefully someday I can make a "business" (for lack of a better word) out of it as I would LOVE to be able to design stallion ads etc for things like the Journal and what not..


I think you did an awesome job on the logos I saw on the other thread



:


----------



## _minihorses4ever_ (Oct 10, 2007)

Ok.. Here is one I made up real quick. It is more of a "home page picture" than a logo though. I could edit it in any way you would like if needed. Oh, and I used your stunning little grey filly's head and neck for the silhoette.



:


----------



## MBhorses (Oct 10, 2007)

_minihorses4ever_ said:


> Ok.. Here is one I made up real quick. It is more of a "home page picture" than a logo though. I could edit it in any way you would like if needed. Oh, and I used your stunning little grey filly's head and neck for the silhoette.
> 
> 
> 
> :


:new_shocked: wow

great job,You can play with it anyway you like. I love to see everyone ideals. My husband would like to see if maybe someone can take one of our minis maybe have the mini painted in or something. I am not sure what he is talking about. I guess he is talking about maybe our name being painted and the horses, not sure.we would love any and all ideals.

My take our name By Num out of By Numbers with a lasso or something.

Thanks so much,


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Oct 10, 2007)

Here's a quick one with the whole 'paint by number' approach..


----------



## MBhorses (Oct 10, 2007)

Lucky-C-Acres-Minis said:


> Here's a quick one with the whole 'paint by number' approach..


:new_shocked: wow,

Look great.My husband said it looks nice. He wanted to know if you could do a star and the numbers on the horse white and color in the bay part.Are have some color on the horse tail area. Maybe paint by numbers done by a paint brush moving somehow.? Looking good.

thanks alot,

The Bynums


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Oct 10, 2007)

> wow,
> Look great.My husband said it looks nice. He wanted to know if you could do a star and the numbers on the horse white and color in the bay part.Are have some color on the horse tail area. Maybe paint by numbers done by a paint brush moving somehow.? Looking good.
> 
> thanks alot,
> ...



Not quite sure I understand what you're wanting to know... Do mean a star shape instead of the oval? And you want the horse to just be cut from the original picture (like his front half) and white numbers put on that? And what do you mean about the paint brush moving? I can't do moving objects..


----------



## MBhorses (Oct 10, 2007)

Lucky-C-Acres-Minis said:


> > wow,
> > Look great.My husband said it looks nice. He wanted to know if you could do a star and the numbers on the horse white and color in the bay part.Are have some color on the horse tail area. Maybe paint by numbers done by a paint brush moving somehow.? Looking good.
> >
> > thanks alot,
> ...


Yes, My husband was talking about star shape instead of oval. I am trying to tell you what my husband is thinking, so it might not all come out right. We were thinking of maybe a paint by painting our farm name and rope pulling by num out of it, because it is our last name. as the for horse what ever you can come up with numbers on it, i would love to see. i think you do a great job. we would like to thank you for your time as well.

we can't thank you enough.

the bynums


----------



## _minihorses4ever_ (Oct 11, 2007)

MBhorses said:


> _minihorses4ever_ said:
> 
> 
> > Ok.. Here is one I made up real quick. It is more of a "home page picture" than a logo though. I could edit it in any way you would like if needed. Oh, and I used your stunning little grey filly's head and neck for the silhoette.
> ...



I will try to do it when I get home from school for you..


----------



## MBhorses (Oct 11, 2007)

Hello everyone,

Heidi Email us this great ideal if someone wants to try it.

Below is heidi ideal!!

Any way what I think IMO would look awesome would be some sort of shape...just say square and have 1/2 or 1/3 or just a partial in color ( you may find it part of a horse and maybe part of say, a tree) then the other 1/2 or partial tree/horse would be just black outline ( just like we did when we PAINT BY Numbers) Then depending how formal you want either just sort of have a big paint brush " painting in the black outline...with appriate color paint on the end of brush or you could ...for more of a "playful feel" perhaps have someone that can draw sketch a cute little horse maybe standing on his hind legs with a paint pallet in one hand (hoof) and the other hoof holding the paint brush. You could even put a little french beret on him or maybe because you would like to get a little red white and blue maybe just sort of r,w & b scarf around the "artist horses" neck. Im not sure how old you are and I was around back when dinosaurs roamed the earth but....if you remember watching Walt Disney many years ago ...on the start of the show it was all sort of black and white and then comes this pretty cinderella or some lady that waved her wand and they went right to the Disney show and it was all bright and pretty..almost like the wizard of Oz when it went from color to black and white.......well what if your artist horse waved his little paint brush and wa-la your whole page went from black and white to color. Maybe with your name use some sort of block print and only a part of it would be in color and have the paint brush filling in the rest of your name with maybe a small little color chart on the side example 1=then have the color blue dot

2= " " " " red " and so on. Another idea for the shape of your logo would be a painters pallet w/paint colors all around the outside of even an easel where the pages flip up over the easel showing each of your 4 legged masterpieces of works of art. Well I think now Im tring to incorporate a web design as opposed to a logo so I guess I should quit. If you do like any of these ideas and can explain them better to someone that is smarter than me on the computer I would love to see them...anyway just a few ideas. P.S. Ive never been to your web site before.....holy toledo!!! you have some stunning horses!! This whole ideal was from Heidi(thanks Heidi)Thanks everyone for helping,


----------



## MiLo Minis (Oct 11, 2007)

I will tell you what I tell my clients. Your logo is probably about the most important thing you will ever do for your business. It represents YOU. It should be clear and concise in order for it to be instantly recognizable. It should, once you have done enough advertising with your name, be able to stand alone. Think of the Nike slash or the "Good to the last drop" coffee cup or Whinney For Me's stylized horse head. They don't say a word but you know exactly who they refer to. It should not have to be "read". It should work equally well in black and white as it does in colour as you will not always be able to use colour in your advertising. Large corporations spend thousands of dollars developing their logos. If you are serious about your farm I would advise you to spend a little money and get the help of a professional to design your logo for you. They know things that amateurs won't consider when designing something for you and are definitely worth the money. You may well be surprised at how little it will cost to give your business a professional look.

PS I am a graphic designer. Please visit my website at the address below. :bgrin


----------



## Jill (Oct 11, 2007)

Thank you, Lori! That was really what I wanted to build, kind of like "branding".


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Oct 11, 2007)

I have to say I agree with what MiLo Mini has said. You want your logo to be impressive, not chessy, something that people can see and know that that logo goes with your farm even if your farm name isn't on the logo as well.

Here is my logo from my web site. It's a Celtic horse which of course goes with my farm name, Irish Hills Farm.






One of my banners.






And of course you'll see it in my avatar.


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Oct 11, 2007)

Here's a redo with the star background.. I tried the lasso for your name out of the farm but couldn't get it to look right and just made the farm name hard to read..







and here's one I came up with:


----------



## MiniHoofBeats (Oct 11, 2007)

Wow those are neat! I like seeing how this thread is progressing!


----------



## MBhorses (Oct 11, 2007)

Lucky-C-Acres-Minis said:


> Here's a redo with the star background.. I tried the lasso for your name out of the farm but couldn't get it to look right and just made the farm name hard to read..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow Lucky C.

they both look great, I will show them to my husband.

thanks again for you time,

If you have other ideals then share with us,we are all for them.Could you make the red and blue darker like the letters?

thanks once again,

Hello,

if anyone has other ideals let us know.We love to hear from you all.

Thanks to those who have spend so much time working on us a logo.

thanks again,

we would love to hear everyone ideals. we are still unsure what we really want. we have ideals, but not sure what is best for the logo.we want our logo to be a eye catcher. The ones you all have done so far are great, :bgrin

thanks everyone.


----------



## _minihorses4ever_ (Oct 11, 2007)

Here is another one? I didn't quite understand what you said.. Hopefully this is closer to it?


----------



## LittleRibbie (Oct 11, 2007)

Your getting some great ideas...Breanne for some reason your whole picture would not come up for me but it did look like what I had in mind...couldnt tell if the bottom sort of came into color.

I think the others really hit the nail on the head as far as not looking to "cheezy" and admit sometimes I get carried away with ideas.....maybe it is the weed I smoked 25yrs. ago. At least I have 20/20 vision. And yes !!! my idea about the horse dressed as a french artist....Bad Idea...dont know what I was thinking 

Heidi


----------



## _minihorses4ever_ (Oct 11, 2007)

LittleRibbie said:


> Your getting some great ideas...Breanne for some reason your whole picture would not come up for me but it did look like what I had in mind...couldnt tell if the bottom sort of came into color.
> 
> I think the others really hit the nail on the head as far as not looking to "cheezy" and admit sometimes I get carried away with ideas.....maybe it is the weed I smoked 25yrs. ago. At least I have 20/20 vision. And yes !!! my idea about the horse dressed as a french artist....Bad Idea...dont know what I was thinking
> 
> Heidi



Maybe the link would work better?





http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y21/minih...4ever/pbnr2.png


----------



## MBhorses (Oct 11, 2007)

_minihorses4ever_ said:


> Here is another one? I didn't quite understand what you said.. Hopefully this is closer to it?


Wow,

very nice.You all have some talent. I would like to thank all of you for the ideals. We love them all.We love all your ideals.Any and all ideals are welcome. If someone has anything else they think we would like please shared with us. we are open to any and all ideals. you all have talent. i really would like to thank all of you for all you have done so far for us.

We are some thankful. :aktion033:

ps if someone has other ideals for our logo without painting let us know.we are open minded. we love your ideals.


----------



## Horsefeathers (Oct 12, 2007)

How 'bout something like this.... now... keep in mind, I used one of our horses for a model, but I can hand draw most anything horse wise to make it more custom for you. I just threw this together on the computer... Just a thought.

Thanks for looking,

Chris


----------



## MBhorses (Oct 12, 2007)

Horsefeathers said:


> How 'bout something like this.... now... keep in mind, I used one of our horses for a model, but I can hand draw most anything horse wise to make it more custom for you. I just threw this together on the computer... Just a thought.Thanks for looking,
> 
> Chris


Wow,

Looks good. Could you put one of our minis on there?

everyone thanks so much for having help with deciding on a logo.I am loving everyone ideals.

thanks


----------



## Marty (Oct 13, 2007)

Here's mine. Janine from Trinity Acres made my prancing horse for

Brave Little Prancers

My colors are green and white

I also feel the logo should denote the farm name


----------



## MBhorses (Oct 13, 2007)

:aktion033: very nice logos. :aktion033:


----------



## sdmini (Oct 15, 2007)

Last night when I went to bed for some reason this thread popped up into my mind and I the thought of converting a horses head into a painters palette seemed neat. It did not take shape but this did. (The horse needs to be cleaned up a bit but wasn't going to spend the time unless you wanted it.)

Here is a couple other that are just "tweaked" a little bit.
















Always amazes me how just a little something different can change the look so much.


----------



## MBhorses (Oct 15, 2007)

sdmini said:


> Last night when I went to bed for some reason this thread popped up into my mind and I the thought of converting a horses head into a painters palette seemed neat. It did not take shape but this did. (The horse needs to be cleaned up a bit but wasn't going to spend the time unless you wanted it.)
> 
> Here is a couple other that are just "tweaked" a little bit.
> 
> ...


Wow,

All these look great. I will show them to my husband. Is there anyway you can bring my husband name Clay out a little so you could see the cl.Very nice job. Do you do this for a living? What do you charge?

Thanks so much for helping us out.

Wow everyone on here has had great ideals for logos. Very talented folks.We love everyones ideals.


----------



## sdmini (Oct 16, 2007)

MBhorses said:


> Is there anyway you can bring my husband name Clay out a little so you could see the cl.Very nice job. Do you do this for a living? What do you charge?


Sure no problem, will do it later today. I don't do this for a living and anything I post is yours if you want them. The last one I did for someone did a donation to CMHR, that was not a requirement but it was a nice gesture.


----------



## MBhorses (Oct 16, 2007)

sdmini said:


> MBhorses said:
> 
> 
> > Is there anyway you can bring my husband name Clay out a little so you could see the cl.Very nice job. Do you do this for a living? What do you charge?
> ...


thanks so much. My husband went out of town, so when he comes back I will show him.

thanks again,

great job everyone,


----------

